# Picss of me at little girl and now... Can you guess my type (and my twin's type)



## Tumtumpower (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Tumtumpower (Jan 3, 2017)

View attachment 634890


----------



## Tumtumpower (Jan 3, 2017)

Do my pics not show up or something? Or is this too boring of a post ;{


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Is that real snake around your neck? Or a necklace of a snake?

As for type I'm not sure maybe inxj. It please don't quote me I'm not where near being an expert :kitteh:


----------



## Tumtumpower (Jan 3, 2017)

Ha that is a snake yes, I am using my work computer and have a small cache of photos from which to choose, from when I dumped an old phones content onto the drive. I'm not afraid of snakes. I am afraid of spiders though...


----------



## Shinnicakes (Nov 14, 2016)

Hmmmm. I'm kinda feel an ISFJ for you!! But I'm not that good at this haha. Take it with a grain of salt~!


----------



## Tumtumpower (Jan 3, 2017)

Shinnicakes said:


> Hmmmm. I'm kinda feel an ISFJ for you!! But I'm not that good at this haha. Take it with a grain of salt~!


I'm not an ISFJ for sure. Sometimes I have days where I think I could be an ISFP . I type most often as INFJ, INFP or ENFJ on the tests. I finally paid for one and got typed as an INFJ but I'm still skeptical. My enneagram is type 9 so that may have something to do with it. I think its crazy that someone can appear someway but be completely different on the inside. I consider myself a chameleon  Thanks for playing!


----------

